# ISTP's unlisted traits = Naps, Mood Swings, ADHD, Photographic Memory?



## eyeB4e (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm an ISTP (of course), I want to list traits I have that I don't normally see listed online. 
Please tell me if this relates to any other ISTPs. 

*Love afternoon naps, between 2-4pm I have to load up on caffeine to fight fatigue
*Sporadic sleep schedule
*Emails: Typically write and rewrite sentences to match what I'm attempting to convey. 
*Affinity for stand up comics but I'm Horrible at telling jokes, yet one liners are a specialty. 
*Trying to remember too many numbers frustrate me. 
Ex "On Friday the 25th, I'm meet me in conference room 307 at from 4:00 pm till 5:45pm."
*But Exploded Diagrams make me happy







*I work in a large shop. When I'm asked where something is, I see what it was sitting on or in, I then walk to that area and always find it, even if it's been months since in contact with said object. And odd because at home I'm notorious for losing my keys/phone. 
*When giving multiple projects, I procrastinate until one appears to take more priority. 
*While working, if a topic comes to mind, I must research it immediately, even if the topic is menial. 
*I'll stay with a person, group or job more out of obligation or loyalty, than desire.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd say those are mostly ISTPish, yes. The words 'obligation' and 'loyalty' bother me a bit... we can feel those things, it's just not ideal for us to be controlled by the expectations of others. Ideally we should do things because we want to, not because we think we have to.

See you in the ISTP forum?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

eyeB4e said:


> I work in a large shop. When I'm asked where something is, I see what it was sitting on or in, I then walk to that area and always find it, even if it's been months since in contact with said object. And odd because at home I'm notorious for losing my keys/phone.


Welcome! I'm getting strong ISTJ vibes from what I have quoted. Sort of a situational memory.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Owfin said:


> Sort of a situational memory.


Or occupational memory. He remembers, because it's his job to remember! :laughing:


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

ADHD though doesn't necessarily seem ISTJ-ish (not saying it can't be, but I've noticed Si-doms to be more compulsive than anything else).


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

eyeB4e said:


> *Love afternoon naps, between 2-4pm I have to load up on caffeine to fight fatigue
> *Sporadic sleep schedule


You have to load up on caffeine between 2-4pm because you have a sporadic sleep schedule. nothing to do with being ISTP.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> ADHD though doesn't necessarily seem ISTJ-ish (not saying it can't be, but I've noticed Si-doms to be more compulsive than anything else).


ISTJ with ADD. Definitely unrelated to my type. It frustrating and exhausting trying to direct my focus without meds.


----------



## eyeB4e (Oct 30, 2011)

Caffeine and a horrid sleep schedule; its a vicious cycle.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

You sound quite a bit like my ISTP mate. ^^


----------



## eyeB4e (Oct 30, 2011)

*also, as an ISTP...*

do you skip past some forum posts because they're not connect to your personality? "It doesn't say ISTP? Screw it! I'm busy trying to round up my sensing thinking perceiving crew. Which you think we'd be hard to find because we're introverted.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

eyeB4e said:


> Do you skip past some forum posts because they're not connect to your personality? "It doesn't say ISTP? Screw it!"





> *Emails: Typically write and rewrite sentences to match what I'm attempting to convey.


Guilty.

I have photographic memory also.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

eyeB4e said:


> I'm an ISTP (of course), I want to list traits I have that I don't normally see listed online.
> Please tell me if this relates to any other ISTPs...


Well, I'm pretty sure I'm not an ISTP and half of that relates to me.

I have ADHD too though and at times it can really seem like ... ooh look! A fabricated distraction for comic effect!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------

